# DSLR users that do video. Zacuto EVF



## Mark Evans (22 Jan 2012)

Guys! I know there is one or two that shoot video, on their DSLR's

I for one am a massive fan of videos on DSLR's, but live view mode in bright light can be unusable at times. Focusing and exposure are near on impossible. (That's why you never see videos from me, that feature outdoor shots)

I've just bought the Zacuto Zfinder EVF pro. It's just changed my world, in terms of video and stills. 

'Critical focus' is a breeze, and to look at the shot through a viewfinder is great, seeing if exposure is wrong, or even your composition. 

Here's a quick vid I did this afternoon. Testing exposure and focus, coming home and checking all clips, I never once got exposure or focus wrong. 

If you can, get an EVF or a loupe for your DSLR! It *will* change everything!

Framing and composition at times, are not great, but i tried various shooting conditions (lighting mainly) to see the success rate.

Shot @ stapleford woods near to where i live, it's about 1 hours worth of shooting.


----------



## mlgt (22 Jan 2012)

Very nice video 

Shame that I am not living closer it would be great to be able to find like minded individuals to meet up and learn what you are showing in the vid. I have a 6D that I am still learning the ropes on this.
My wife is the main user of this for fashion shooting.


----------



## Antoni (22 Jan 2012)

Wow, that is great video and maybe great piece of kit!!!

I say maybe, because the main factor for this stunning forest shots is the one behind the camera  and this is hugely misleading   If I didn't know what you are capable of, would have thought  that is easy to shoot such a scene......

Which smashed into pieces the illusion that it will not be very difficult to do a decent video with a DSLR...I was planning a short advert shooting for my business, but you have now set the standards too high..   Dear me....


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jan 2012)

Beautiful video mate.  Stunning, in its simplicity and wonderful use of limited DoF.  Some lovely inspiration for aquascapes too.

I'll probably never be able to justify £600-odd on this, but I'm glad you did and look forward to seeing even better world-class aquarium videos from you.


----------



## greenink (22 Jan 2012)

Hi - you've blocked mobiles (iPads, etc) from seeing your YouTube videos. Would be grand if you could unblock!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jan 2012)

Thanks Chaps. 

Antoni. You can achieve great vids without an EVF, but be prepaired for a ton of fiddling and incorrectly exposed shots. I gave up on it, until researching EVF's



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> you've blocked mobiles (iPads, etc) from seeing your YouTube videos. Would be grand if you could unblock!



I've just tried. I'm not sure why but it wont let me change the setting. Maybe because it's HD. i'll try uploading a lower res file. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Some lovely inspiration for aquascapes too.



I'm planning a summer of inspiration


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jan 2012)

I must be getting sentimental in my old age. I just watched that again; this time in 1080p with headphones and it brought a little tear to my eye.

My only criticism mate - the funky font doesn't do much for me. I think something smaller and more understated next time. But maybe it's my age...


----------



## Antoni (22 Jan 2012)

> Antoni. You can achieve great vids without an EVF, but be prepaired for a ton of fiddling and incorrectly exposed shots. I gave up on it, until researching EVF's



Well, this is what I'm afraid of.. I do not have much experience, but will give it a go for sure   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> My only criticism mate - the funky font doesn't do much for me



I can see, what you have had in mind with this font, but I agree with George. Maybe similar font that reminds a handwriting...something in classical or Gothic style will do a bit better IMO.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I must be getting sentimental in my old age. I just watched that again; this time in 1080p with headphones and it brought a little tear to my eye.
> 
> My only criticism mate - the funky font doesn't do much for me. I think something smaller and more understated next time. But maybe it's my age...



Oh you poor old fart !  LOL  George SHUT UP already with the "my old age" stuff.... you are making me feel like a retiree     

Having said that, I too thought the video was very emotive. Nice work Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jan 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I must be getting sentimental in my old age. I just watched that again; this time in 1080p with headphones and it brought a little tear to my eye.



Bless ya matey   A compliment indeed. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> funky font doesn't do much for me. I think something smaller and more understated next time. But maybe it's my age...



I've just changed it to something a little more conservative. I did initially have a nice plain text.

I've made changes to the vid, and re uploaded it. 

The green border is now black, and text is different.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Jan 2012)

very nice mark and that looks like some kit!  just had a google of it. how are you using it at the moment?  is it mounted on one of those frames that link it to the camera?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> how are you using it at the moment? is it mounted on one of those frames that link it to the camera?



It's on the hot shoe mount at the moment Stu, until i can invest in some 'proper' mounting equipment. I can see me spending a small fortune on gear. 

Even for stills, the Zacuto zfinder 3x would be a great investment.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Jan 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh, stop doing that with my wallet Mark, will you


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhh, stop doing that with my wallet Mark, will you



 you know you want one! 

I've looked into it for ages, and always backed off the idea. Thinking 'i dont need one of those' but boy, i'm glad i did. 

I now need to learn to compose for  documentary style videos.


----------



## Antoni (24 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I now need to learn to compose for documentary style videos.



Wow man, I smell an aquascaping documentary series soon in Youtube or NatGeo....

I have watched the video few times and it is amazing! The forest scene has been captured in such an amazing way! You have a gift man!   

Someday in the future, I would be happy to lay my hand on such a piece of kit! Start saving from today


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Jan 2012)

Yes yes, companies money is going to fund this I guess as well as MP-E and 24-70L this year


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2012)

Now availble on apple products


----------



## greenink (24 Jan 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Now availble on apple products




Thanks - amazing. The classic DSLR video (journalism) is this:



Trying to focus a Canon 5d in that context....


----------



## greenink (24 Jan 2012)

.


----------

